# Ron-are you avoiding us?



## douga (Dec 1, 2008)

I have sent several emails to Ron at Fairfields concerning the sale of my Sudwala weeks and have not received an answer and posted on Tug with others requesting information and never get an answer 

BUT
yesterday I get a big email with all the fantastic bargains he has for new timeshare weeks etc etc

guess it is better to sell than to give us our money. I have always had great dealings with Ron and always considered him "one of the best" but this is getting very frustrating and I, for one, am beginning to lose faith.

Anyone out there had any success in contacting Ron?
Doug


----------



## Sponge (Dec 1, 2008)

Was solid when TUG member's did the group buy!! Now i wouldn't buy a glass of water from him if I was in the desert dying of thirst !!!


----------



## ron1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Contact Details*

Dear Doug

I haven't received any e-mails from you for some time.

My e-mail addresses are:

ron@fairfields.co.za
info@fairfields.co.za

You can also try marinar@fairfields.co.za


I am sure one of them MUST reach me.

Take care

Ron


----------



## ron1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*TYPO*

Oops! Sorry, there is a typo in my e-mail address. It is

ron@fairfields.co.za

Ron


----------



## longnoury (Dec 3, 2008)

*Wheres Ron and our money?*

Ron: 
Any explaination as to whats going on. Several members are looking for their cash from transactions in the past year. Still time to save your reputation.


----------



## xnavyss (Dec 14, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I was finally paid by Ron for a sale that I signed the papers on and he received about 14 months ago.

Also in this sale, he was to purchase a spacebanked week.  He later backed out on his word to buy the spacebanked week.


----------



## douga (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Ron
I just sent you two emails to the addresses you posted above. Glad to see you are still reading TUG and hopefully you get the emails. 

We would all like an update on our Sudwala weeks that you sold for us.

Thanks
doug


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 11, 2009)

I got a lengthy message from ron and he said was OK to post on TUG.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
message date march 10,09 
Dear Carl


Thank you for your good wishes - very much appreciated.


Let me know if you want to sell your units and I will see what I can do.


For the past 8 months I have been going through the wars, so to speak.
Firstly, I am 71 years old and the healing process has really slowed down.


I got a major shock when I was diagnosed as a diabetic. The diabetes damaged
parts of the body. The diabetes put me into severe depression where I was
thinking of suicide. Anyhow, the doctors managed to get this all under
control with three tablets - amazing, not so.


In December last I contracted shingles across the back and side of my body.
The pain is unbelievable. It is now almost three months and I am still
suffering with the pain. I take the strongest pain killer, a generic to
morphine, but it does not take all the pain away. These tablets send my head
into a spin and I spend most of my time with headaches.


To cap it all I appointed a new accountant to handle the books ... and lo
and behold, he went and messed everything up. Many of my sellers were not
paid, RCI memberships were not done. I was shattered. You can imagine my
dismay and embarrassment. Anyhow, I have dismissed this accountant, and have
taken the job on myself. I just have to work a little harder. The result is
that everyone has been paid and my administration on top again.


Anyhow, Carl, sorry if I have bored you. 


You take care and God bless


Ron


----------



## rwroth (Mar 17, 2009)

*Ron*

Ron, so sorry to hear of all of the troubles you have gone thru. Hey, 72 is still young! Glad to hear that your are back in business, so to speak. Please drop me a line when you have a chance, for an update.
Roy


----------



## longnoury (Mar 21, 2009)

*Ron's back*

After reading the previous post I feel so, so bad. I had no idea what Ron has been through. He took almost a year to sell my timeshare and his accountant never payed me. I was really pissed and let him have it a few times. 
Ron, I am glad to hear you are back and will try to send some business your way.

Thanks Doug


----------



## ron1 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Shingle Bells*

Hi all my Fellow Tuggers

WOW!  What a response. I never thought it possible. I have been receiving e-mail after e-mail from old TUG friends wishing me the best with my illness. God Bless each and every one of you! I am absolutely overwhelmed.

Some of the e-mails come from members who purchased timeshare from me in 2002.

You know, there is a funny side to everything. The thing I found very funny and which brought a cheer of happiness to me was the recipes and the "cure-alls" offered to get rid of my shingles. These ranged from getting stung by bees to eating cinnamon with all my meals. I will try out some of the recipes but will leave out the bee one for obvious reasons.

One of the other funny anicdotes was instead of of having "Jingle Bells" for Christmas I received "Shingle Bells!'

Shingles is not pleasant and the pain and headaches have been with me for months, but with all the good wishes and prayers I am receiving a cure must be close ... of this I am sure.

Anyhow, thanks to TUG for allowing me use this forum to voice this message to all ... far too many for me to respond to individually.

I would like to also take this opportunity of apologising to all my friends if I have let them down in any way and if anyone wants to contact me they can on ron@fairfields.co.za

God's richest blessing to everyone.

Ron


----------



## got4boys (Apr 7, 2009)

*Still waiting for mine too*



longnoury said:


> Ron:
> Any explaination as to whats going on. Several members are looking for their cash from transactions in the past year. Still time to save your reputation.



Ron:

I just emailed you. Still waiting for my funds on the sale that took place last year in April 2008. 

Peggy:annoyed:


----------

